# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy CNC cắt gỗ công nghiệp (Tự chế)

## butano

Sau thời gian nghiên cứu và tham khảo các pác trên diễn đàn, để phục vụ công việc em đã tự chế máy cnc cắt gỗ công nghiệp, mêka, và alu.
các pác xem giúp để có kinh nghiệm cho cái sau ạ.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, cuong, duonghoang, haiquanckbn, Shin Hoang, solero, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Máy ngon choét bác ui  :Smile:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Nhìn sắt hộp mà thấy thèm.Bác ở đâu vậy? sắt hộp dày bao nhiêu vậy? giá thành sắt hộp bao nhiêu 1 kg

----------


## butano

> Nhìn sắt hộp mà thấy thèm.Bác ở đâu vậy? sắt hộp dày bao nhiêu vậy? giá thành sắt hộp bao nhiêu 1 kg


sắt 130x130x10 ạ em mua ở đối diện nghĩa trang văn điển 16k/1kg pác ơi

----------


## cuong

sài gòn quất 29k. bó tay (Sát hình ạ)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> sài gòn quất 29k. bó tay (Sát hình ạ)


thì từ TQ qua HN sát bên nó rẻ, về tới SG thì tiền vận chuyển bắc nam đã bao nhiêu rồi bác.

----------


## Luyến

Em có ông anh làm vận tải em thấy ổng chở sắt từ sài gòn ra hà nội nhiều mà

----------

cuong

----------


## sieunhim

nếu ở biên hòa  mua dạng nguyên cây thì 15k/kg. mua cắt lẻ thì 16k, sài gòn chắc chỉ ql1 dưới bình tân thôi chứ nửa từ ngã tư bình phước về e tìm mỏi mắt ko thấy toàn loại dày 3-4mm  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

cuong

----------


## winstarvn

> nếu ở biên hòa  mua dạng nguyên cây thì 15k/kg. mua cắt lẻ thì 16k, sài gòn chắc chỉ ql1 dưới bình tân thôi chứ nửa từ ngã tư bình phước về e tìm mỏi mắt ko thấy toàn loại dày 3-4mm


bác có thể cho em cái địa chỉ cụ thể ở biên hòa được không ạ ? cũng đang cần mua sắt dầy.

----------


## haiquanckbn

lại thêm 1 chuyên gia nữa, máy đẹp quá anh ơi

----------


## butano

> lại thêm 1 chuyên gia nữa, máy đẹp quá anh ơi


trên cơ bản là em làm bổi thôi chả có dụng cụ gì, em cứ làm bo lắp ray con trượt cứ đẩy đi nhẹ nhàng là em vào viitsme, về thẩm mỹ thì không nói nhưng em đã cắt thử gỗ 20mm làm 1 nhát đứt ngay máy chạy êm không rung nhiều, hix may mà thành công 1 lần nữa cám ơn các pác nhất là pác Hồ máy tư vấn cho quả kết cấu và tìm được sắt hộp và chỗ phay giường chứ không em chịu chết.

----------


## butano

sản phẩm, các pác xem giúp.

----------


## Phan Văn Trí

> Sau thời gian nghiên cứu và tham khảo các pác trên diễn đàn, để phục vụ công việc em đã tự chế máy cnc cắt gỗ công nghiệp, mêka, và alu.
> các pác xem giúp để có kinh nghiệm cho cái sau ạ.


Chào các bác.
Bên em chuyên cung cấp các loại visme, đai ốc, thanh trượt...
Hàng Đài Loan, mới 100%.
Các bác làm máy CNC mà dùng hàng bên em thì chạy êm ru luôn ấy.
(Hàng Nhật thí khá max mà hàng Trung Cộng thì miễn bàn rồi.)
Các Bác ai có nhu cầu thì liên hệ với em, em hỗ trợ nhiệt tình.
SĐT: 0966 332 920
Mail: Vantri.thuanthao@gmail.com
Cảm ơn các Bác

----------


## Phan Văn Trí

> bác có thể cho em cái địa chỉ cụ thể ở biên hòa được không ạ ? cũng đang cần mua sắt dầy.


Chào bác.
Bên em chuyên cung cấp các loại visme, đai ốc, thanh trượt...
Hàng Đài Loan, mới 100%.
Các bác làm máy CNC mà dùng hàng bên em thì chạy êm ru luôn ấy.
(Hàng Nhật thí khá max mà hàng Trung Cộng thì miễn bàn rồi.)
Nếu Bác có nhu cầu thì liên hệ với em, em hỗ trợ nhiệt tình.
SĐT: 0966 332 920
Mail: Vantri.thuanthao@gmail.com
Cảm ơn Bác.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/92...#ixzz4QKZzdWDk

----------


## Nguyễn Thành Trung

nể quá ạ mà không biết hộp sắt như trên có thể mua ở đâu ạ bác

----------


## CKD

> Chào các bác.
> Bên em chuyên cung cấp các loại visme, đai ốc, thanh trượt...
> Hàng Đài Loan, mới 100%.
> Các bác làm máy CNC mà dùng hàng bên em thì chạy êm ru luôn ấy.
> (Hàng Nhật thí khá max mà hàng Trung Cộng thì miễn bàn rồi.)
> Các Bác ai có nhu cầu thì liên hệ với em, em hỗ trợ nhiệt tình.
> SĐT: 0966 332 920
> Mail: Vantri.thuanthao@gmail.com
> Cảm ơn các Bác


Bạn có thể chỉ cách phân biệt hàng taiwan và taiwan nhái không?
Thấy Thuận Thảo cứ hả giới thiệu là so sánh với hàng china này nọ. Chứng minh thì khè mấy cái CO, CQ ra thôi. Mà mấy cái tờ giấy ấy mình xem có cũng như không. Muốn là có, mộc đỏ luôn chứ đừng nói photo. Mà mấy chổ mà bạn nói bán hàng nhái ấy.. cũng có chổ khoe CO, CQ đó ạ.
Nếu có cách so sánh hàng thật với nhái thì mình mới tin. Không thì xem như chém gió, khỏi quảng cáo.

----------

butano, cnclaivung, cuong, saudau

----------


## butano

> nể quá ạ mà không biết hộp sắt như trên có thể mua ở đâu ạ bác


Bãi sắt đối diện nghĩa trang Văn Điển pác ơi.

----------


## thanhminh243

Cam on bac khi nao co nhu cau em lien he ngay a

----------

